# USA/Canada/Mexico



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

Has anyone got any idea where I can get any information about travelling around the US ?

Things like............

What kind of visa would I need if I want to stay longer than the visa free 90 days ? 

How long can I stay? if I get a visa for longer than the usual 90 days

Would I be able to cross the border into Canada/Mexico and would I need any other visa's? 

How long can I rent a RV (or camper)and cost of renting one?

(I dont think I would need a monster truck, its only the wife and I) 

Would it be worth buying one while I am there and selling it after?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Visa
Assuming you are UK citizen - up to 90 days VWP, up to 180 days B1/B2

RV
Start looking into rentals as it is highly unlikely that you will be able to register it. You are aware that overnight stays in parking lots and on road sides are illegal in most states?

Border Crossings
As long as your documentation is in order you should have no problems.


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, UK citizen, but retired and with time on my hands

Its something I have always wanted to do after my first visit

I know about stopping at roadside and such

Any recommendations for RV rental (and a starting point ? )

What is a B1/B2 ?

Chances are it would be more Canada than Mexico, but who knows ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Time to do some homework:>)

Visitor Visas

Google is your best friend to research RV rentals/leases. Personally I refuse to travel with the kitchen sink and limitations of campgrounds, gas ...

Do not forget to look into time restraints of travel insurances. 

Your route is something you have to plan. What do you want to see? What time of the year are the roads/passes open? Are they open for RVs? We crossed The Cascades from OR to WA in July and got stuck in snow. Death Valley is closed for RVs right now unless memory fails me. What local festivals, harvests, ... are you interested in? Daytona during Bike Week or any NASCAR venue during race week may not be your idea of traffic jam. 

Have you worked the finances out?


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thats what I am asking all these questions for

Was thinking of 3 months in the US, then 3 months Canada (that may sort out the visa thingy)

No particulr routes in mind, just see where the road takes me

Thinking of April/May next year

But need a start point (any recommendations ?)

How much is a long term RV rental ?

Only want something to sleep in and make coffee and maybe a meal, it will be only myself and the wife, anyway

Hoping to use the motels, resturants we find on the way


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

US visas are not "thingys which sort themselves out". You and wife and RV may be turned back at CA/US or US/CA border unless you have your visas in order. 
You can start in Barrow, AK or Miami, FL. I do not know you, do not know what you want to do/see, your budget. My corner of the US offers 100F+ and 95% humidity from June through September. 
RV rental - size, duration, mileage, insurance, age of driver, one-way, time of the year .... 

If you have specific questions I will gladly answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

I know I can use the Visa waiver system for 90 days in both countries

Age, I'm 59, be 60 when we travel and we are quite fit

Were think of kicking off in the East, but that depends on any RV qoute

I have a pension and savings, and would be renting out my house (so I dont think money is going to be a major thing) but I reckon, spending $100 a day, but I dont think it would really be as high as that

I have no idea of mileage we will cover

I know we covered 800 miles when we went to California, and Arizona and we were there for 3 weeks

I dont know how much a RV would cost for 3 months in the US or 3 months in Canada, but I have sent off emails for a qoute

We can sort insurance, my broker said he can come up with a decent deal

The heat cant be any worse than Thailand, Vietnam, Egypt (and at least you all speak English)

I know you dont know me, and I dont know you but so far, you are the only one who has offered any help or advice


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Head scratch!
Get a good map and work your mileage. We went from Indianhead, MD to Tacoma, WA in three days. On bikes my daily limit runs around 600 miles. 
100$/day including RV and camp ground will not work. Plus you will have miles to pay at the end of the trip. Have you figured gas in? 2.50-4.50/gallon. Road tolls, admission fees, lunch/dinner/shopping ...
English does not do the trick everywhere:>)


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I can remember a years ago getting prices for this for somebody and 90 day starting in Florida was over $11,000 for 88 days in basic 19ft van 

I think they ended up wilth a Lincoln and hotels/motels


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

Was thinking $100 for eating, parking

Havent figured the RV in the daily cost, not sure of campground costs

Fuel costs are something I'd have to give thought to, same as mileage

Was going to try and avoid road tolls

Wont be bring too much back, no kids to get for, just photos, hopefully

Have dozens of GOOD maps, various states


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

that is a thought, but what about staying in parks ?

How much did that work out ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Derrick229 said:


> that is a thought, but what about staying in parks ?
> 
> How much did that work out ?


I am a creature of comfort. No RV no Motel 8:>) 

Serious question - do you know how to use Google? Start with "us rv association" and you will get an overload of links from campgrounds to RV forums. IF you have problems with it let me know.

The same for state parks. "us state parks" will pull up links for days.

Forget your maps - you will need a navi (unless your RV is equipped with one) and a cell phone.


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

My Sat vav has maps for places I will never get to, so no problem with that

I'll have a look at that website, and get back to you


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

Where could I lease a RV from ?
Any idea of cost of a lease ?

I'd still like to get this trip on the go, so any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Derrick229 said:


> Where could I lease a RV from ?
> Any idea of cost of a lease ?
> 
> I'd still like to get this trip on the go, so any suggestions would be helpful


Basically, I think you rent RVs from RV dealerships. Here's the website of one of the biggest RV dealerships in the country. It'll get you started - and they may be able to put you in contact with a dealership in Florida, if that's where you're headed.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Basically, I think you rent RVs from RV dealerships. Here's the website of one of the biggest RV dealerships in the country. It'll get you started - and they may be able to put you in contact with a dealership in Florida, if that's where you're headed.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I dont want to rent, I want to lease one

But would prefer to buy

I will be starting further west, Arizona, California

How do you insure a RV in the US, if you dont have a home address ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If there is a way to lease an RV, that dealership I mentioned will know about it. 

I know of Americans who live in their RVs and spend their retirement touring. They have a "residence" address through a mobile home park in North Dakota or Idaho somewhere - it's a place they return to at least once a year. 

But in your case, I think any lease would include the relevant insurances because it's going to be difficult to impossible to get them without a residence address in the US. But heck, you never know until you ask.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> If there is a way to lease an RV, that dealership I mentioned will know about it.
> 
> I know of Americans who live in their RVs and spend their retirement touring. They have a "residence" address through a mobile home park in North Dakota or Idaho somewhere - it's a place they return to at least once a year.
> 
> ...




I spent a couple of hours at the embassy, I can stay in the US for 90 days using the visa waiver scheme, I can do the same in Canada, I can then do a further 90 days in the US

I explained what I was going to do, they said it was a great idea, even down to buying a RV from ebay (and if I hadnt paid much for it, giving it to a charity, when I left, or I can park it, until I returned)

I can register it in whatever state I buy it in, so thats not a problem

I have a satnav which covers the whole US

I have various books (Off the Beaten Path) which covers various states

It will be just myself and the wife travelling

I will have cash and plastic (and money in the bank)

I have spoken to my insurance broker, so I will be covered for the time I am travelling

I havent thought of registering a RV park, though (even though I would just make the one visit)


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

movinggurus said:


> You know that usa and mexico have a free trade agreement?
> 
> That means that if you move some thing from mexico to the US you do not pay customs.



So I could in theory, buy a RV there then take it into the US

would they be any cheaper there ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Derrick229 said:


> I spent a couple of hours at the embassy, I can stay in the US for 90 days using the visa waiver scheme, I can do the same in Canada, I can then do a further 90 days in the US
> 
> I explained what I was going to do, they said it was a great idea, even down to buying a RV from ebay (and if I hadnt paid much for it, giving it to a charity, when I left, or I can park it, until I returned)
> 
> ...


No clue who sold you the story of registering a vehicle in the state you bought it:>))) All you have to do is pull up DMV and the respective state and you will have the information first hand. For starters - DMV gets regulate on state level.

Re-entry by VWP from Canada is soley in the hand of the immigration officer at point of entry.

Registering an RV park? What are you trying to say?

You need to get your ducks in a row not hear what you want to hear. A short cruise turns out bad so what but three months is a different ball game.


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

twostep said:


> No clue who sold you the story of registering a vehicle in the state you bought it:>))) All you have to do is pull up DMV and the respective state and you will have the information first hand. For starters - DMV gets regulate on state level. Yep, thats what I said in so many words
> 
> Re-entry by VWP from Canada is soley in the hand of the immigration officer at point of entry. That I know, I was told that at the Embassy, and it could be liable to a search
> 
> ...



But I actually came here for help and information, I thought that as you had all gone through the immigration process and had lived in the US for a time, that I would have a few positive replies and suggestions, but so far, all I have had is negatives responses

I get the idea that no one actually wants to give any advice (just in my opinion) and point out any pitfalls, everything so far has just told me that its a bad idea, no real reasons though (apart from renting a RV, but that is ridiculously expensive and just isnt feasable)

I met a couple at the weekend who are travelling through Europe (Canadian couple) they have bought a van, nothing special, and they have been on the road for 2 months, they use service stations for showers, a hotel if they fancy a bed/shower and its cheap enough, but usualy they sleep in the van, they have a small 2 burner stove to cook on, they have a battery fridge, and they have their laptop and a pay as you go phone, maybe its easier to do Europe than the US or maybe they got more positive advice
I dont know how long they will be travelling, but they said they were enjoying themselves and when they told people what they were doing, they said they had be given advice on places to go, see, places to stay, even the country shows that are on throughout the UK

I guess their idea was lets go, sink or swim,


----------



## tema (Aug 11, 2010)

Rv are friendly in the western part of the us such Texas, California, Vegas, as well as some of the southern states like Florida. Since you and your Wife are seniors you will be able to get some discounts at varies places. You can set up your R V in a lot of place for free in those areas. For free at night like the WAl mart parking lot for a overnight also Truck Stops which is a great place to stop during your visits. They have everything that you will need during your time here in the States. Also will be your best friend while you here. They are all over at different location. So you will never be with out one. Some many things to do there while you travel. Also you will probably want to think about getting a Navigation system while you are here. That will come in handed. Better then a MAP but it's also good to have just one map for the USA just in case you loose signal. Try to stay away from the Northern part of the USA if possible like NEW YORK as possible traffic there are horrible and they are certainly not friendly at all to Rv and you will have a hard time finding any where to part and camp at night or when ever. You will certainly get towed there without any question. A long with D. C. but if you are planing to visit while you are here you can find a parking for a day somewhere in the VIRGINIA area which are about 5 mins from D.C. and


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Derrick229 said:


> But I actually came here for help and information, I thought that as you had all gone through the immigration process and had lived in the US for a time, that I would have a few positive replies and suggestions, but so far, all I have had is negatives responses


you are correct in some ways but so are the detractors ... the US is not like Europe ... things work so different to your standard 

The red tape on somethings here is enormous ..not helped by the fact that every State has different rules and regulations and sometimes they are beyond belief such as .. I could not not renew my driving licence as a certain office because of a technicality .. but the fact that I own 20 guns is no problem 

so your trip is not the norm....now my DMV would not register any vehicle unless there is an address to go with... nor will any insurance company cover you 
because you have no address for a permanent residence .. now a year ago ...you could have got a D/L on the VW.. thats stopped now 

now you may go 2 States up and a whole new set of rules jump in your face 

Corporations here have no interest in the odd customer ..they just want the cream 

I married my Insurance agent here in the US and still got shafted


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Derrick229 said:


> But I actually came here for help and information, I thought that as you had all gone through the immigration process and had lived in the US for a time, that I would have a few positive replies and suggestions, but so far, all I have had is negatives responses
> 
> I get the idea that no one actually wants to give any advice (just in my opinion) and point out any pitfalls, everything so far has just told me that its a bad idea, no real reasons though (apart from renting a RV, but that is ridiculously expensive and just isnt feasable)
> 
> ...



Back to the basics - it does not matter what can be done in Europe. Two cups of tea:>) Different construction site:>) My parents spend every summer with RVs sometimes off road versions all over Europe. If you want to hear how to do laundry with a cup of water or how to get out of a ditch - fine I can help you out.

This is not a pitfall. It is very simple reality. Nobody told you it is a bad idea. It cannot be done the way you plan it. You cannot register a vehicle without social security number. You will not get a social security number unless you provide certain required information such as immigration status. No registration no insurance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> I married my Insurance agent here in the US and still got shafted


And now you cannot change agents:>) Duck!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> This is not a pitfall. It is very simple reality. Nobody told you it is a bad idea. It cannot be done the way you plan it. You cannot register a vehicle without social security number. You will not get a social security number unless you provide certain required information such as immigration status. No registration no insurance.


Thats your State ... you can register without a SSN ..in mine
I just did it for somebody 
which remind me ..you pay the sales tax when you register it


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Thats your State ... you can register without a SSN ..in mine
> I just did it for somebody
> which remind me ..you pay the sales tax when you register it


Ad val tax. What state are you in?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Ad val tax. What state are you in?


Gods waiting room


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Gods waiting room


Then I consider your post as up in the sky.


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

twostep said:


> Then I consider your post as up in the sky.



mmm, now that isnt a very bright answer, I would hazard a guess that would be Florida

Do you pay sales tax if you buy it privately ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Derrick229 said:


> mmm, now that isnt a very bright answer, I would hazard a guess that would be Florida
> 
> Do you pay sales tax if you buy it privately ?


You can access the FL State website for questions about taxation.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Derrick229 said:


> mmm, now that isnt a very bright answer, I would hazard a guess that would be Florida
> 
> Do you pay sales tax if you buy it privately ?


yup .. thats how they ensure they get it ..
you pay when you register it and get the tags (number plate)
when you buy a car it come with no tags they belong to the owner 
not the car


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> yup .. thats how they ensure they get it ..
> you pay when you register it and get the tags (number plate)
> when you buy a car it come with no tags they belong to the owner
> not the car



Ah, now I understand how they get the fancy personalised ones


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

Right, my trip is on, starting May 2011, starting point San Francisco, hoping to get a bus to Yosemite, then back to SF, buy a car, then start on my drive

Hoping to get a car from craigslist, and insurance from a US company that specialises in non US people to get insurance

What does the US have in place of an MOT ?

Wife cant get time off from work, so I'm on me own, just me, camera's, laptop, LP guide, Rand McNally maps

So any suggestions on places to see (National Parks, cities, towns, diners, hotels/motels, even if you want me to drop in on you )

I have done all my homework, ref visa's, travel insurance, AAA membership, so far its looking good, but as they say..................what can go wrong, will go wrong, so if anyone can give me an idea of any pitfalls they can think of, it would really be appreciated


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Just saw your thread. If I had my time free, and wanted to see a lot of the US, and wanted to do it reasonably cheap, I would look at Amtrak (the passenger train service in the US). Not many people use the train because they don't have the time but it's a great way to see a lot at a leisurely pace.

You can buy a 45 day pass which allows up to 18 segments for US$749 per person. With this pass, you could also connect to Canada. When you saw someplace you wanted to investigate further, get off and rent a car for a few days to do your exploring, and then get back on the train.

Amtrak - Deals - Rail Passes - USA Rail Passes

Chicago may be the best starting point, as there are also cheap airfares connecting to the UK. It is also a hub for Amtrak to the different areas of the US.


----------



## Derrick229 (Jul 17, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> Just saw your thread. If I had my time free, and wanted to see a lot of the US, and wanted to do it reasonably cheap, I would look at Amtrak (the passenger train service in the US). Not many people use the train because they don't have the time but it's a great way to see a lot at a leisurely pace.
> 
> You can buy a 45 day pass which allows up to 18 segments for US$749 per person. With this pass, you could also connect to Canada. When you saw someplace you wanted to investigate further, get off and rent a car for a few days to do your exploring, and then get back on the train.
> 
> ...



I am using Amtrak for Yosmite and Glacier NP's, thanks

I have allowed about 5 days in each park

Dont think I will get as far as Chicago though, have a lot to fit in only 90 days


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Derrick229 said:


> Was thinking $100 for eating, parking
> 
> Havent figured the RV in the daily cost, not sure of campground costs
> 
> ...


Google maps Google Maps are excellent allows you to plan your journey & calculates distance & drive time. I have just prepared one for a drive Cadiz, Spain to Budapest, Hungary & another New York to St. Helena CA.


----------

